# CNY Southern Onondaga County 2012-2013



## DieselSlug

Well this is the first snow that hit the ground and stayed for at least part of the day. These first pictures were taken in Fabius NY on Route 91 11/03/2012.


----------



## DieselSlug

There was nothing for snow Sunday morning 11/04/2012. However there was a slight dusting today Monday morning 11/05/2012. This was taken at my apartment in the town of Fabius. Pompey hill got about the same amount otherwise i would have gotten pictures of that today on the way through.


----------



## CSLC

I past you on 173 this morning about 10:45am I was in a white ford f150 with a cap that had Dorwin Spring's written all over it!


----------



## DieselSlug

CSLC;1510295 said:


> I past you on 173 this morning about 10:45am I was in a white ford f150 with a cap that had Dorwin Spring's written all over it!


Lol small world! I cant recall seeing that truck. I will have to keep an eye out! I was coming from school to work.


----------



## CSLC

It was 173 & Sweet Rd


----------



## DieselSlug

CSLC;1510314 said:


> It was 173 & Sweet Rd


Good to be talking to locals on here. You owner of the company? Where is it located?


----------



## CSLC

Yeah company is mine, I am in Syracuse "Valley". I am also a Hardscape Foreman for a local contractor. Laztek Outdoor Customs


----------



## DieselSlug

Nice! See you around!


----------



## cet

DieselSlug I used to have the same truck as you but a 3500. Might have been the best truck I ever had. Plowed it hard for 6 years and only spent a total of $2700 on it. I sold it for 10k less then I paid for it.


----------



## DieselSlug

I love this truck! I just wish it was in new condition. Its got a ton of rust!


----------



## DieselSlug

Here are some pictures of the dusting this morning.


----------



## DieselSlug

Well the days are getting colder here. Seems like we average in the 40's during the day and so far for the past week we have had a heavy frost each night. I think we just need to get some precipitation to get this season moving.. This Friday I am going to un-cover the plow and get some stakes up.


----------



## DieselSlug

Pictures from November 23rd. In total we got about 2-3 inches. Not really a plowable event for me. Supposed to be in the mid 30's all week with a possible trace-2 inches tonight. Then this weekend its going to get up into the 40's and 50's.


----------



## DieselSlug

Picture taken at work on December 05, 2012. Snow accumulated about 1'' by 6 pm then quit. This was taken in Cazenovia, NY at my place of employment.


----------



## DieselSlug

Two pictures i took about 10 minutes ago. Hopefully promising.. I was diagnosed with the flu yesterday and am on hardcore medication. Feeling better today, had a fever of 101.8 yesterday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DieselSlug

Here are some pictures out the front of our apartment the morning after the storm started. This was Saturday morning.


----------



## DieselSlug

A few more pictures while in travel on Saturday. The first highway picture is on Route 481 south by Jamesville NY. The second is on Route 81 south heading to the LaFayette exit. Also another shot of Route 20 in LaFayette.


----------



## DieselSlug

These are of a local customers house.


----------



## DieselSlug

A few road shots. The last picture is the end of a dirt road i have to plow.


----------



## DieselSlug

Last two are at my dads house. Even plowed a few more driveways than usual. Was a good weekend for sure.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

How much snow did you end up with?


----------



## cubicinches

DieselSlug;1545754 said:


> A few more pictures while in travel on Saturday. The first highway picture is on Route 481 south by Jamesville NY. The second is on Route 81 south heading to the LaFayette exit. Also another shot of Route 20 in LaFayette.


Better take care of that expired registration sticker on that truck...


----------



## DieselSlug

jrs.landscaping;1546268 said:


> How much snow did you end up with?


Its tough to say as it mostly blows and drifts around here, but over the whole weekend id say about 1 foot.


----------



## DieselSlug

cubicinches;1546287 said:


> Better take care of that expired registration sticker on that truck...


Yeah sore subject. I paid my registration renewal back in November. Never got my new sticker. The state claimed it was mailed. So im still waiting for the new one, currently i have a temporary, but its printed out on half a sheet of paper. They say to leave your expired one on and put the paper on your dash. But during plowing with the windows open and wind blowing i didnt want to loose it. So it resided to the glove box.

I love paying money for something and not getting it..


----------



## DieselSlug

My place of employment in Cazenovia NY.


----------



## DieselSlug

Dusted off all the company cars/truck. Moved them out into the lot and went to work with the blower.


----------



## CSLC

DieselSlug;1545760 said:


> These are of a local customers house.


Where is this house? I think I did an estimate for drainage and a retaining wall.


----------



## DieselSlug

Its located on blue grass drive in pompey.


----------



## DieselSlug

We got hit with another ~2-3 inches Christmas Eve, but i didnt go out an plow Christmas day, just not quite enough for an event. We are gearing down hard today. Tonight into tomorrow we will get ~8 inches to a possible foot. I had issues with my new alternator not having enough power to run all my equipment at idle. Today im going to call around on getting a cs130 high amp (140A). Kind disappointing with the warranties on these units only consisting of 2 years, especially due to the cost. Contemplating on a Power Master from Advance, or a non-identified named unit from Napa. 

Had to go into work early this am to dust off the cars and clean the sidewalks. Open and ready for business.


----------



## DareDog

> * HAZARDS...HEAVY SNOW. SNOWFALL RATES OF 2 TO 3 INCHES PER HOUR
> BEGINNING THIS AFTERNOON AND LASTING INTO THE EVENING HOURS.
> 
> * ACCUMULATIONS...12 TO 16 INCHES OF SNOW.
> 
> * TIMING...SNOW WILL BEGIN THIS AFTERNOON AND LAST THROUGH MIDDAY
> THURSDAY. THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL OCCUR BETWEEN 7 PM TONIGHT AND
> 1 AM THURSDAY WHERE SNOWFALL INTENSITIES COULD EXCEED 2 INCHES
> PER HOUR.


Get ready! :waving:


----------



## DieselSlug

DareDog;1547773 said:


> Get ready! :waving:


I cant wait, ive already made more money this past week than i did all last season!


----------



## DareDog

DieselSlug;1546318 said:


> My place of employment in Cazenovia NY.


stearns and wheeler?


----------



## DieselSlug

DareDog;1547778 said:


> stearns and wheeler?


Yes sir! Now GHD, was a buy out....errr merger they say..


----------



## BC Handyman

Good luck guys, have fun & stay safe!


----------



## DieselSlug

BC Handyman;1547802 said:


> Good luck guys, have fun & stay safe!


Thanks! hopefully will get some good pictures out of this since i may have a co-pilot.


----------



## DieselSlug

Well, no one could get the monster alternator for me today. I couldn't for the life of me find my receipt for this stupid alternator i bought in late September of this year. Called all the advance auto's in my vicinity and no one showed an alternator purchase in my name this year. I think i screwed my self. Ended up getting a new alternator from NAPA today, but its the 105A unit. Has a 3 year warranty and i put the receipt in my binder already. My local Advance wanted to help me, but couldn't without the receipt, or me showing up in their system. Must be when i bought it the guy didn't take my number down for the warranty information. Grr..

He (NAPA guy) tested my old one (which has seemed to pick up a bearing squeal) and it maxed out at 14.6v loaded, he said it should hit 15v on the tester. So he showed me with the new Delco Remy reman, and it hit 15.2v loaded. So i slapped it in on lunch today.

Picked up a set of Bosch Evolution 19'' wiper blades for $15.44 each. Also grabbed a quart of 15w-40 Diesel oil and bottle of power steering fluid for a total spent of 122 bucks. Not too bad, the Triple A discount comes in handy.


----------



## DieselSlug

Here are the pictures i took of this mornings snow event. Was the picture perfect storm. Started about 6 pm last night, snowed hard till about 7 am, and is slowing. I got up at 2 am and headed out, did my dads drive first followed by the normal route. Got everyone done and was at work by 5:45 am where i continued snow removal with the blower.

First picture was at my dad's house.
Second was heading down Route 91 in Fabius.
Third & Fourth was my first customer of the morning.
Fifth was my second customer, this drive is a long up hill steep slope. Have to plow down.


----------



## DieselSlug

First two in this set were the gravel road customers.
Third was me following an old town plow truck. He was plowing the cauldisack (sp?), so i patiently waited for him to come back down.
Fourth and Fifth is the customer on bluegrass drive.


----------



## DieselSlug

First picture is me coming down Route 20 into Cazenovia by the lake.
Second is me at the light in Cazenovia.
Third is me just arriving to work.
Last two are what work looked like. (Not anymore!wesport)


----------



## BC Handyman

So how much snow did you get total?


----------



## DieselSlug

BC Handyman;1548749 said:


> So how much snow did you get total?


In the straight drop snowfall areas we are hovering around the 1 foot mark. Some say 1-2'' more today, and others say 3-6'' more today. We will see


----------



## DareDog

got 8" here i was worried last night when i went to bed since that open spot in storm was over here looked like it was almost over with, got more than i though we would get.


----------



## DieselSlug

Some pictures while at work. The trees look very cool here.


----------



## DieselSlug

Snowplowing this Sunday morning. I kept forgetting to take pictures of the finished products. Picked up another driveway this season when a neighbor saw me plowing. Its an easy drive.


----------



## DieselSlug

Also got a call from a buddy who slid into the ditch. That wrangler is lifted 5'' and on 33's.


----------



## DieselSlug

These are some pictures i banked up from the past few days. Took a picture of our rear entrance on December 31, 2012. Had to go plow one of the clients because he was having a family event, and wanted a clean driveway.


----------



## DieselSlug

And some pictures of a bush by our front door at work. Looks like a rabbit was inside the bush, as you can see the small hole at the bottom in the one picture. While what looked like fox tracks were following and trying to burrow into the bush to get the rabbit.

Ended up getting stuck this past weekend. Got caught up in some deep snow facing towards a pile of snow i pushed up, truck just sank. But with some back and forward motions i managed to throttle out. Nothing like a self-extraction.

Also found a ditch, must have been right on the edge of it as i felt my tire go down, but i slowly backed up and the truck pulled right out!

Lucky weekend.

Btw, it was at the Wrangler owners home who called me when he got stuck a few hours later!

Weather is going to stay below freezing through this weekend with little to no accumulation. Next week they are forecasting it to be in the 40's!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice pics i wish i took some when i was out


----------



## DieselSlug

Morrissey snow removal;1555754 said:


> nice pics i wish i took some when i was out


I think my pics are lazy, because i never get out. But my drivers door is a mother to get shut, have to roll down the window and slam it, the door pins are way shot. I like the looks of the exterior snow pusher pics a lot.


----------



## ygim

I always say i'm gonna take pictures, but when i get out i forget. i have to hook up my helmet cam to mirror and take some videos.


----------



## DieselSlug

Well got a text yesterday from a customer. Had a person get stuck on his private road, drifts set in and he wanted me to clean it out. So i put the plow on for this 1 job and drive the 15 minute drive to get there. Man were the drifts bad! At some point early last week it misted rain on top of the snow, then is started thawing out the end of last week into this week. The snow was so wet and heavy. I had to plow in 4 lo do do anything. Trip edge kept tripping even with shoes due to the amount.

I told him he needs to let me know before it gets that bad again. Definitely lost money on this outing, but i still have a happy customer.

I got one real crummy cell pic. Stupid phone always looks very "grainy".


----------



## DieselSlug

Well, since we all the sudden got denied the 4-8'' of snow last night, mother nature decided to give us this teaser today.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Lets play I spy Diesels truck. OH ITS OVER THERE !!!!


----------



## DieselSlug

xgiovannix12;1572388 said:


> Lets play I spy Diesels truck. OH ITS OVER THERE !!!!


haha, guess i didnt realize i got mine in there. But man it sticks out when you work at a building full of engineers (different pay-grade if you know what i mean)...

Usually when i go back and forth to school and work i park right up front close to the building. Also use my truck for work frequently running errands. Id rather drive it than a Prius if thats all the company cars left.


----------



## xgiovannix12

DieselSlug;1573103 said:


> haha, guess i didnt realize i got mine in there. But man it sticks out when you work at a building full of engineers (different pay-grade if you know what i mean)...
> 
> Usually when i go back and forth to school and work i park right up front close to the building. Also use my truck for work frequently running errands. Id rather drive it than a Prius if thats all the company cars left.


Indeed man I dont drive cars. ITs just not me... I dont drive 2wds either.


----------



## DieselSlug

Well, the max snow we have gotten since December has been 2''. I put the plow on to clear my dads driveway due to having withdrawls.


----------



## DieselSlug

Last picture of the day.


----------



## DieselSlug

This was the only decent video i got with my brothers new Ghost Drift HD camera. My first time playing with it. Decent video of me plowing a residential drive after Nemo dropped a good 8 inches. My brother did all the video editing.


----------



## scapeshapers

Hey ive seen you around in cazenovia, thats pretty cool to know that there is people from CNY on this forum. I just joined today. Do you plow the Stearns and wheeler or just work there?


----------



## DieselSlug

scapeshapers;1601780 said:


> Hey ive seen you around in cazenovia, thats pretty cool to know that there is people from CNY on this forum. I just joined today. Do you plow the Stearns and wheeler or just work there?


Cool! Welcome! Ive been spotted by one other member on here in Manlius before. Truck sticks out being different colors/window sticker. I actually dont plow Stearns (Now GHD, was a buyout), its my normal day job. I work as an operations assistant but fill many roles. I do our sidewalk snow removal with a walk behind blower. We have a guy who lives in Fenner/Nelson who plows it. I only having 1 truck cant take on this big of a lot, my schedule barely handles the 11 drives i do. What kind of rig are you running? I may have previously noticed it!


----------



## scapeshapers

Cool, yea Ive seen you at the Red apple in Caz a few times haha. I drive a 2003 Chevy silverado 2500hd reg cab (white in color) in the process of buying a minute mount for it. I have the mounts but not anything else yet lol. But i also plow for my Godfather in Caz/Manlius. 
I use one of his GMC 2500 Duramax with a fisher 8'6" yellow v-plow. Man that thing pushes snow. He actually owns 2 identical gmc's with v plow's. Only differance between them is one has cab lights and one doesnt. If you ever see a white Plow truck in the storage units up on rt 20 across GHD thats usually me. I do that and 45 driveways all over caz and manlius. I love it!!!!


----------



## DieselSlug

scapeshapers;1601812 said:


> Cool, yea Ive seen you at the Red apple in Caz a few times haha. I drive a 2003 Chevy silverado 2500hd reg cab (white in color) in the process of buying a minute mount for it. I have the mounts but not anything else yet lol. But i also plow for my Godfather in Caz/Manlius.
> I use one of his GMC 2500 Duramax with a fisher 8'6" yellow v-plow. Man that thing pushes snow. He actually owns 2 identical gmc's with v plow's. Only differance between them is one has cab lights and one doesnt. If you ever see a white Plow truck in the storage units up on rt 20 across GHD thats usually me. I do that and 45 driveways all over caz and manlius. I love it!!!!


I thought that picture with the units looked familiar! Ive actually been starting to purchase diesel fuel there, ive had some issues with fuel from the Pompey Mall treatment wise. I guess there is a reason why its always cheaper there!
I checked out ur site, some good looking work there! Post up a thread in the pics section with your equipment and stuff. People love the pics here!


----------



## scapeshapers

Yea i should. I just started my own company 2 years ago just landscaping and plowing on the side. But i keep getting sucked into helping my godfather out. But this spring im totally going off on my own. Should be interesting. Its snowing hard out now. Wet heavy stuff. Its not really sticking to rt 20 though they put down so much salt lol


----------



## DieselSlug

scapeshapers;1601943 said:


> Yea i should. I just started my own company 2 years ago just landscaping and plowing on the side. But i keep getting sucked into helping my godfather out. But this spring im totally going off on my own. Should be interesting. Its snowing hard out now. Wet heavy stuff. Its not really sticking to rt 20 though they put down so much salt lol


I was behind 2 truck salting on Route 20 as i was heading to Syracuse. Went out last night and man was it icy, very slow ride home!


----------



## scapeshapers

i actually live on rt 20 just outside of caz and they were up and down like crazy salting all day. lol it got slick out last night your right.


----------



## DieselSlug

scapeshapers;1602861 said:


> i actually live on rt 20 just outside of caz and they were up and down like crazy salting all day. lol it got slick out last night your right.


Across from the old Route 20 diner?


----------



## scapeshapers

yes actually, just moved in in january haha


----------

